# super fertile after giving birth, for how long and why?



## GeorgeyGal

ive heard about mums falling pregnant pretty soon after giving birth as the hormones make you super fertile, how long does this last, LO is 4 months old will I have an advantage still or not?

Also, I think Im ovulating and bloody ell its painful, my right ovary aches like crazy I can hardly walk!!


----------



## Cattia

I got pregnant when my daughter was 8 months old, just one time without protection and I didn't have my periods back as I was still Breastfeeding!


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Cattia said:


> I got pregnant when my daughter was 8 months old, just one time without protection and I didn't have my periods back as I was still Breastfeeding!

ive been terrible at taking my pill as up until a week ago there was no time to get jiggy so didnt worry about it, but now things have changed, only twice, but as you say it only takes once...:winkwink:

im not breastfeeding so dont know but do you know get your periods back when breastfeeding?


----------



## Cattia

I must have caught my first ovulation - what are the chances!


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Cattia said:


> I must have caught my first ovulation - what are the chances!

the thing is we dtdss a couple of nights ago and have now got the ol tell tale signs of ovulation, im a bit of an expert by now at sign spotting as was forever on the TTC boards looking to up my chances.... i wonder... have ordered some 10miu tests just incase.


----------



## Emily Roses M

I have read different things- some sources say 6 months and I have also read up to a year. I think for every woman it is different.

love Charlotte
xxxx


----------



## Odd Socks

i got pregnant without trying when bella was 8 months old.
it took us 18 months actively ttc to fall pregnant with bella with suspected fertility problems.
xx


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Odd Socks said:


> i got pregnant without trying when bella was 8 months old.
> it took us 18 months actively ttc to fall pregnant with bella with suspected fertility problems.
> xx

oh wow bet that was a lovely surprise after quite a long wait the last time! im just thinking if we ntnp it could take up to a year or more but then again it could happen very soon indeed so not sure what to do, i know its probably best to wait a while longer as my bod still needs time to heal.


----------



## tinkerbellkj

I just found out I was pregnant a few days ago, my guy is 4.5 months!


----------



## Loui1001

have heard fertility is increased for a year post birth but that you are extra fertile in the first few months as the womb has an excellent lining :haha:


----------



## Odd Socks

GeorgeyGal said:


> Odd Socks said:
> 
> 
> i got pregnant without trying when bella was 8 months old.
> it took us 18 months actively ttc to fall pregnant with bella with suspected fertility problems.
> xx
> 
> oh wow bet that was a lovely surprise after quite a long wait the last time! im just thinking if we ntnp it could take up to a year or more but then again it could happen very soon indeed so not sure what to do, i know its probably best to wait a while longer as my bod still needs time to heal.Click to expand...

thank you! it was! trying to get pregnant with bella was so fraught, we had just been referred to the fertility clinic when i got pregnant after having been diagnosed with possible pcos. so when it happened without trying (we didn't bother preventing with how long it took last time, we just stopped "being careful") right away, it was a complete (lovely!) shock :)

xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

We got told I was super fertile from week 3 to week 6 after giving birth.... we didn't believe them, dtd twice thinking we wouldn't get pregnant again as I hadn't had a period.... and I got pregnant when Stephen was 3 and a half weeks old! :)


----------



## Cattia

I think it depends if you are breastfeeding or not, if you are exclusively BF then it is unlikely (but not impossible) that you will get pregnant for the first six months as long as they are feeding through the night. I wonder then, if for BF mums, the super fertile period comes later, once weaning starts? Interesting!


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Cattia said:


> I think it depends if you are breastfeeding or not, if you are exclusively BF then it is unlikely (but not impossible) that you will get pregnant for the first six months as long as they are feeding through the night. I wonder then, if for BF mums, the super fertile period comes later, once weaning starts? Interesting!

hmm my periods returned pretty quickly, im taking folic acids just in case :winkwink:


----------



## x Michelle x

Well we only did it once without protection, my LO was about 4.5 months and I got pregnant with that one time! :)


----------

